# Enrico Aquino Garcia Jr.



## arnisador (Sep 26, 2007)

*Enrico Garcia Jr. remembered as community minded man with a big heart*
*
Enrico Aquino Garcia Jr.*



> Enrico had been an instructor for about 17 years and had taught as an adjunct at Indiana State University, and Ivy Tech Community College. He had conducted many classes and seminars on hazardous materials, weapons of mass destruction, and counter-terrorism response state-wide.
> 
> He had been a practitioner in the martial arts for 33 years and had been instructing for about 12 years. His specialty was in the Filipino martial arts  popular to many law enforcement professionals because of its direct practical applications. Students included members of tactical teams, military personnel, federal officers, local patrol officers, bodyguards, and select students from the public.



Mr. Garcia lived in my town, where his father is a well-known local physician and public health officer. I attended a seminar by Mr. Garcia and his cousin some years back. They were trying to revive their family system. As his obituary and the accompanying article make clear, he was a man who dedicated his life to helping those who help others--training firefighters, LEOs, the military, and so on. It's a considerable loss for the community.

.


----------



## Carol (Sep 26, 2007)

De Dios, vino.  A Dios, vuelve.  

Rest in peace brave soul, and thanks for your service.  :asian:


----------



## stickarts (Sep 26, 2007)

.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 26, 2007)

.


----------



## Tames D (Sep 26, 2007)

.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 27, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## stone_dragone (Sep 27, 2007)

.


----------



## IcemanSK (Sep 30, 2007)

.


----------

